# I Might be a red shirt soon!!, What do you guys think?



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

well im going in in 3 days for an interview, i was wondering if anyone has tips  im thinking i will take my fw avatar with me to show painting skill and maybe a few other models? so i will be posting later today once i finish my flesh hounds in the Modeling area so people can vote!

Im thinking of takeing one model from each of the three games, or maybe i should just take my marine army with me @[email protected] there not finished but gw likes marines more then eldar :no:


----------



## ^wolves-call^ (Jul 28, 2009)

i too hope to be wearing a red t'shirt aswell all i can say is may the dice gods be at your side. pleace let us know how you get on.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

^wolves-call^ said:


> i too hope to be wearing a red t'shirt aswell all i can say is may the dice gods be at your side. pleace let us know how you get on.


The Dice god fails All my 40k armys......but seems to love me in fantasy o.o


----------



## ^wolves-call^ (Jul 28, 2009)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> The Dice god fails All my 40k armys......but seems to love me in fantasy o.o




the dice gods all ways choose my wife when we play lol


----------



## SpacedGhost (Dec 16, 2008)

Good luck achieving Red Shirtedness.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Yeah, GW might like marines more, but eldar show painting skill. 
If you are taking marines for playing, eldar again would be more impressive as they are very hard to play and require some skill.

If you tell me exactly what you have to do in the interview, I can help more.
Try to be friendly, but not _too _friendly.

Oh, and good luck


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

lol ya really! All my Tanks are in the mid of repainting <.< so ill take some random stuff.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

My advice? Take something of everything. Redshirts need to know all the games, so show them you do! Be friendly, be enthusiastic, and smell nice.

Good luck!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

SilverTabby said:


> My advice? Take something of everything. Redshirts need to know all the games, so show them you do! Be friendly, be enthusiastic, and smell nice.
> 
> Good luck!


That much i figured  ill upload pics of some of the stuff im takeing once i find the camera:wink:


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

My advice: Any rule that you're not 110% dead certain on, LOOK IT UP before you tell someone how it works. People who don't know any better assume that because you're wearing a red polo shirt you've got an automatically infallible knowledge of the rules. 

Set a good example by showing people how to actually look shit up. Too many times we get kids coming in here, too lazy to look things up on their own, and quoting some utter bullshit that the guy at the shop told him, only to end up being corrected by someone who knows how to operate a book. The best thing you cna do for them is to give them real answers and show them how to find them.

It's one thing to be helpful and answer questions, it's another to answer them correctly, and still another to show people how to answer their own questions.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Good luck Witch King. 

I've no advice to add, so that's all there is to say. :grin:


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Galahad said:


> My advice: Any rule that you're not 110% dead certain on, LOOK IT UP before you tell someone how it works. People who don't know any better assume that because you're wearing a red polo shirt you've got an automatically infallible knowledge of the rules.
> 
> Set a good example by showing people how to actually look shit up. Too many times we get kids coming in here, too lazy to look things up on their own, and quoting some utter bullshit that the guy at the shop told him, only to end up being corrected by someone who knows how to operate a book. The best thing you cna do for them is to give them real answers and show them how to find them.
> 
> It's one thing to be helpful and answer questions, it's another to answer them correctly, and still another to show people how to answer their own questions.


i Agree completely. Always pointing to the rule book saves time and keeps people from complaining as well! oh ya these are some of the things im going through to take with me (that i have pictures of)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=446929#post446929
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=42778


----------



## Thuellai (Jul 15, 2009)

Very neat models, and from what little I've talked to you you've always been helpful to me, so I personally wish you luck in getting that red shirt. That Avatar really is pretty impressive and I like the Space Marines - what Chapter are you working towards, and if it's not a GW one, what will they look like finished?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Thuellai said:


> Very neat models, and from what little I've talked to you you've always been helpful to me, so I personally wish you luck in getting that red shirt. That Avatar really is pretty impressive and I like the Space Marines - what Chapter are you working towards, and if it's not a GW one, what will they look like finished?


Im doing a custom Alpha legion Off-shot chapter every marine has the alpha legion shoulder pad (Looks like the salamander one....but there old school alpha legion  

They are already one step more painted, glowing green eyes black jets on the backpacks. And Gold trim is being added:grin:


----------



## Thuellai (Jul 15, 2009)

Awesome, especially with the mention of something similar to the Sallies (I'm a Salamanders fan where Space Marines are concerned) and the general idea. They'll be very cool to see when they're finished, I hope you post the completed pics.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Thuellai said:


> Awesome, especially with the mention of something similar to the Sallies (I'm a Salamanders fan where Space Marines are concerned) and the general idea. They'll be very cool to see when they're finished, I hope you post the completed pics.


i might later tonight if i get them done. cant decide what color to paint the dragon head on the shoulder pad though...


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

What exactly do you have to do to become a Red Shirt?

Its a career path id love to follow in a few years...


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Don't take FW stuff in.

Be enthusiastic. That's all they want.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

torealis said:


> Don't take FW stuff in.


Out of curiosity, Tor, why now FW stuff?



> Be enthusiastic. That's all they want.


Quoted for truth. Sadly, enthusiasm seems to be *all* they want in a redshirt, judging from my experiences with the local retail minions. They're all very energetic and willing to spew forth the latest authorized scuttlebutt and sales pitches, but many (not all, but many) don't know nearly enough about the hobby. Nothing against them, mind you, just the ones I've encountered here in the states. Being up front and offering to help or talk abotu the latest stuff is well and good, but when a customer wants to be left alone, learn to fade.


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

just be energetic, they really like that and if they ask you to run a demo game, make it rather intense. if they ask you to rolepaly a customer situation, tyr not to use too amny gamer terms. good luck, its gonna be a ride thats for sure.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Good luck.. there's a lot of things I can tell you, little things that help in interviews.. but that would require me typing a LOT.. which I'm not really feeling like doing.
In general: Try and keep the initiative in the talks, be polite, honest, sincere, enthusiastic about the hobby and helping people, as well as someone that knows not just the rules, but also how to sell.
How well you do your sales pitch of yourself is probably going to matter a lot.
The fact you have an interest in all three games is a plus.

Oh.. and show up a little early, clean shaven, well dressed, look very presentable, like you were going to your gf's parents for the first time


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> Oh.. and show up a little early, clean shaven, well dressed, look very presentable, like you were going to your gf's parents for the first time


So i should take a bottle of wine and drink a flask of Brandy first?:grin:


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Lol.. actually.. I meant the whole preppy-clean shaven-success-look thing..
so no booze.. and no boozing the night before, so you're bright and shiny.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> Lol.. actually.. I meant the whole preppy-clean shaven-success-look thing..
> so no booze.. and no boozing the night before, so you're bright and shiny.


Meh at anyrate the first interview went well i think? it basicly consisted of the following

3 - 5 min being asked random questions
2 hours of perks working for the company
10 Min of explaining what happens if you don't get hired
3 hours of making model's out of play-dough.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

LOL was that last bit genuine?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Galahad said:


> LOL was that last bit genuine?


Ironically yes...i made Squigor....the Khorne Possessed Demon Squig.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

So when will Squigor be released as a special model?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> So when will Squigor be released as a special model?


For the sake of all that is holy he will never be! he was to mighty of a model.:victory:


----------



## Truth Bearer (Jul 30, 2008)

Be enthusiastic, kind, and open. The hobby can be taught. Being a good person can not.

While my hobby skills have improved since I started, I never showed anyone my work on models until like a month after I started... though I don't know how the Canadian half of GW NA works.

Just... be you.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Truth Bearer said:


> Be enthusiastic, kind, and open. The hobby can be taught. Being a good person can not.
> 
> While my hobby skills have improved since I started, I never showed anyone my work on models until like a month after I started... though I don't know how the Canadian half of GW NA works.
> 
> Just... be you.


Im just waiting for the call if i get the second interview.......hopefully! if not ill try again. Since its my birthday in 4 days though it would be nice!:shok:


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Belated Happy Birthday Witchy-man! k:


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> Belated Happy Birthday Witchy-man! k:


If i get the job...PLAY DOUGH KHORNE SQUIGS FOR ALL!


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

How about making Khorne-Cookies?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> How about making Khorne-Cookies?


No your getting a squig and you will damn well like it!:good:


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> well im going in in 3 days for an interview, i was wondering if anyone has tips


Good luck to you mate, just don't beam down with Kirk, Spock & McCoy.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

The Sullen One said:


> Good luck to you mate, just don't beam down with Kirk, Spock & McCoy.


I did...i was the only one that brought a Phaser:biggrin:


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> I did...i was the only one that brought a Phaser:biggrin:
> 
> YouTube - Robot Chicken - Star Trek


hahahaha so good :biggrin:


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> hahahaha so good :biggrin:


had i taken a phaser it might of saved some time and helped my odds!:mrgreen:


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

you can't not get picked if the threat of being phasered is present :biggrin:


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> you can't not get picked if the threat of being phasered is present :biggrin:


I Didn't get picked for a second interview. Even know i don't get the following

A)you dont look at refrence's or experience.
B)You interview Three People at once
c)The Local Gamers that know the guy are there.
d)No More Money from me ill buy from online.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

My condolences, mate


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Galahad said:


> My condolences, mate


Well considering they E-mailed instead of PHONING im kind of amazed, how ever this is the reason i was given......i take this as something most people WANT in an employee.

hat’s not an easy question to answer since it isn’t about tips or suggestions to improve. It is about what we see at the Assessment Centre in terms of how you present and conduct yourself. You represent yourself honestly in your interactions with others – I can’t give you tips on how to avoid that. Sometimes people have off days, which is why we say it’s OK to come to another Assessment Centre..


um i must say odd.......and doesn't exactly make me want to buy from people who ARNT honest.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

You weren't picked because you represent yourself honestly in your interactions with others?

...Wow. I'm not necessarily surprised that they bounced you because of it, but I am shocked they would tell you that was why. I'd just tell you you smelled bad or something, that way you can't go into a major messageboard and tell people GW doesn't like its employees honest.

That just blows my mind.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Galahad said:


> You weren't picked because you represent yourself honestly in your interactions with others?
> 
> ...Wow. I'm not necessarily surprised that they bounced you because of it, but I am shocked they would tell you that was why. I'd just tell you you smelled bad or something, that way you can't go into a major messageboard and tell people GW doesn't like its employees honest.
> 
> That just blows my mind.


And my wallet. And theres....i was going to buy 4 warhound titans if i got the job but TO Bad! and 2 shadowswords...


----------



## Sqwerlpunk (Mar 1, 2009)

There's good news.

We still love you.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Sqwerlpunk said:


> There's good news.
> 
> We still love you.


can you get me 50% off a shadowsword or 20% off a warhound then :cray:


P.s. read the reason i wasent hired and discuss i think its funny as hell.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

What a disgrace.
Maybe he wasn't being honest about you being too honest. What a funny word. Honest. :biggrin:


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Shadow Hawk said:


> What a disgrace.
> Maybe he wasn't being honest about you being too honest. What a funny word. Honest. :biggrin:


Naw he was i think he might of heard me under my breath almost laughing at his yellow warhound.....and yellow eldar.....and Red stabbed stompa......


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Yellow eldar ftw!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

i felt sorry for the warhound. But i just dont like yellow paint!


----------



## pevergreen (Jun 24, 2009)

Kill him with fire. 

You'll be right. Maybe one day they'll actually hire people that are...you know...good.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Witch King, which GW did you want to join? I'm only asking because I just realized you are the only person living in my region and I am wondering if you go to my GW.

Anyway, I lol'd when I read the reason. They were talking about honesty as if it were a character defect/disease. I'm sorry they didn't give you the job because they couldn't find a way to help you 'avoid' honesty. You were probably too good for them anyways.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Initiate said:


> Witch King, which GW did you want to join? I'm only asking because I just realized you are the only person living in my region and I am wondering if you go to my GW.
> 
> Anyway, I lol'd when I read the reason. They were talking about honesty as if it were a character defect/disease. I'm sorry they didn't give you the job because they couldn't find a way to help you 'avoid' honesty. You were probably too good for them anyways.


Oh you probably know me i hang out at metrotown mostly, Since i work in the mall.

Also no staff lasts a year.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Also no staff lasts a year.


I know. It sucked when Shaun and Colton left


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Initiate said:


> I know. It sucked when Shaun and Colton left


Dude Coltan is a buddy of mine he works at metrotown as the assistant manager....Sean is in surrey.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

My bad, I meant Collin. He went to the UK.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Initiate said:


> My bad, I meant Collin. He went to the UK.


he came back? he just doesn't work for gw anymore but pops by time to time.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Condolences man.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Unlucky on not getting the job but I'm with Gal on this one, why the hell did they actually tell you that was the reason? They should've just done what they do best and not spoken honestly with you about it.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Red Corsairs said:


> Unlucky on not getting the job but I'm with Gal on this one, why the hell did they actually tell you that was the reason? They should've just done what they do best and not spoken honestly with you about it.


LOL! Ya really.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Sorry to hear that you didn't get the job. I think what the person meant when they said

"that’s not an easy question to answer since it isn’t about tips or suggestions to improve. It is about what we see at the Assessment Centre in terms of how you present and conduct yourself. You represent yourself honestly in your interactions with others – I can’t give you tips on how to avoid that. Sometimes people have off days, which is why we say it’s OK to come to another Assessment Centre.."

is that they saw something in you that they didn't like, either in how you acted or behaved when you were at the assessment center. I don't think they are saying you were honest with people and they don't like that, that would just be dumb. For some reason when you were there, you did something that rubbed them the wrong way, you not knowing what is was, probably means it is part of your character and that is what he meant by you were acting honestly.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I Really Don't Think so. But you never know.


----------

